# A bunch of builds



## szukalski (Jun 29, 2022)

It's been a while since I did a build report, life has been busy and builds have seemed slow.

Apparently, not so slow.. sorry for the long post and large pics.. in no particular order:

1 : Effects Layouts Drivestortion : Built to grey spec, first time playing a DOD 250. Inspired by a build for Ukraine, there are more refined pedals but this has a certain magic to it.







2 : Effects Layouts Second Sea Chorus : Had to build a CE-2, another which I had never played. Enjoyed the layout.


----------



## szukalski (Jun 29, 2022)

3 : Effects Layouts Jocelyn Bell : EHX Pulsar. My most enjoyable tremolo thus far. Low gain + Fender amp + this = contentment.









4 : Aion Tri-Vibe : I like the phaser mode. Had some issues with ticking which I pretty much resolved but still get challenges with depth above 75%. Will look at shielding if it really bugs me more.


----------



## szukalski (Jun 29, 2022)

5 : Moon Drömtydning : Echo Dream II by Death By Audio, fun pedal if not usable on a daily basis for my purposes. A lot of drilling and cap placement challenges.







6 : PedalPCB Dark Rift : EQD Space Spiral with infinite repeat mod. I like it more as a pure delay, and will look to re-mod the infinite delay to something like 80% to have a more musical option for large repeats.


----------



## szukalski (Jun 29, 2022)

7 : GPCB Sea Lion : Walrus Deep Six. I bought a bunch of stuff from GPCB mainly because I wanted this board. Yup, fell into the trap. The compressor is nice though, 18V doesn't play nice even though all should be in spec. Not sure I need to keep it as a compressor since I have the Tso and Constrictor on hand.







8 : PedalPCB Muffin Factory : Because I like fuzz and didn't have a Muff. Used a Russian D9 and some 2N1304s in there. I find it to be pretty flexible, though the option paralysis steals playing time.


----------



## szukalski (Jun 29, 2022)

9 : PedalPCB Fingers : Well, this is lubbly-jubbly. Built this right after the DOD 250 and it quickly pushed it off the board. Combined with a JTM45, this rocks high or low gain pickups. Art-work doesn't get the time it deserves but the kids were looked after simultaneously, so there is that..







10 : PedalPCB Tater Tot : Barber Electronics Small Fry. Love hate relationship with this one, it has a darkness to it which needs to be dialed away, but once you find it's place it is glorious. I have it running with my Strat through a cranked 5F2-A Princeton clone and it is a sound I will never tire of. Tried a lot of different diodes in there, it's one I will breadboard again and tweak to taste in the future.


----------



## szukalski (Jun 29, 2022)

11 : PedalPCB Comprehensive Drive : Free the Tone String Slinger. I can get some brilliant Strat tones from this, but it constantly gets replaced by the Tater Tot or Fingers. Much easier to dial in thatn the Tater though.







12 : Effects Layouts Test Rig : I shoudl have built one a long time ago. Again, inspired by another recent build of a test rig. This isn't as complete but it has made the build process tremendously more productive.







That's all folks! (For now)


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Jun 29, 2022)

Good Lord, that's a lot of builds! Then again, I've had my fair share of pedal builds that I finished in a short amount of time.


----------



## Mentaltossflycoon (Jun 29, 2022)

Whew....  I'm gonna go take a nap now. The Drömtydning is an everyday delay if you don't mind frustrated scowling from your bandmates.


----------



## dawson (Jun 29, 2022)

I like how the blue pedal says, "GREY"


----------



## Dan0h (Jun 29, 2022)

Shazam!


----------



## szukalski (Jun 30, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> Fun fact, the Jocelyn Bell was traced by David using my personal big box pulsar. Did you do the mod to the speed pot I suggested in the build doc?


Nice. I did do the mod, but now I need to double check what I did. A nagging part of me says I used an A500K instead of a A500..

It’s a great sounding pedal!


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 30, 2022)

Wow, that some MichaelW level output there.....! I better get cracking......hahahah. Great builds man, glad you're digging them and getting some playing time. That's always the challenge for me, actually playing what I'm building. I'm on your side of the pond this week. (In Madrid). Not Germany but a stones throw by new world standards......


----------



## szukalski (Jun 30, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Wow, that some MichaelW level output there.....! I better get cracking......hahahah. Great builds man, glad you're digging them and getting some playing time. That's always the challenge for me, actually playing what I'm building. I'm on your side of the pond this week. (In Madrid). Not Germany but a stones throw by new world standards......


The playing actually came in these last two weeks when I haven't built anything new. Sometimes there are upsides to sticking to a pay-cycle.. 

Enjoy Spain! I can never get into their super late dinners.. but the ham!


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Jun 30, 2022)

Who needs dinner when you get tasty snacks with every beer you order?

Oh, and a very nice bunch of builds!


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Jun 30, 2022)

Great work!
It might be the motivation my lazy ass needs to finish the one pedal that's been on the desk for a couple of weeks...


----------



## Robert (Jun 30, 2022)

thewintersoldier said:


> there is no A500 16mm pot that I'm aware of. Use an A1k pot and run a 1k resistor across legs 1 to 3.



They exist, but they aren't readily available to us mortals.   

Another option (at design time) is an A1K dual potentiometer with the gangs in parallel.


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 30, 2022)

szukalski said:


> The playing actually came in these last two weeks when I haven't built anything new. Sometimes there are upsides to sticking to a pay-cycle..
> 
> Enjoy Spain! I can never get into their super late dinners.. but the ham!


Yah the whole "can't get food before 9pm" thing is a little weird....but I've been pretty jet lagged so it's not quite so awkward. But I leave in the morning for home and get to have the other direction jet lag all over again.....


----------



## szukalski (Jun 30, 2022)

MichaelW said:


> Yah the whole "can't get food before 9pm" thing is a little weird....but I've been pretty jet lagged so it's not quite so awkward. But I leave in the morning for home and get to have the other direction jet lag all over again.....



Hope you picked up a nice handmade Spanish classical guitar!


----------



## Torch ov heraclites (Oct 7, 2022)

szukalski said:


> 5 : Moon Drömtydning : Echo Dream II by Death By Audio, fun pedal if not usable on a daily basis for my purposes. A lot of drilling and cap placement challenges.
> 
> View attachment 27938View attachment 27939
> 
> ...


Excellent array of projects man. I’m about to try to add the infinite delay mod to my dark rift. May I ask which lugs of which pots you are bridging with the switch? And did you add a trim pot as some people recommend? And lastly did you achieve the re-mod you wanted, bringing it down to 80% or so?


----------



## szukalski (Oct 7, 2022)

Torch ov heraclites said:


> Excellent array of projects man. I’m about to try to add the infinite delay mod to my dark rift. May I ask which lugs of which pots you are bridging with the switch? And did you add a trim pot as some people recommend? And lastly did you achieve the re-mod you wanted, bringing it down to 80% or so?


This is the same mod on a different board:





						Magnetron Delay: Momentary Feedback Switch?
					

Hey, I built the Magnetron Delay and ist sounds great but I was wondering how difficult it would be to add a momentary switch that you can use to push the delay into oscillation? I found this, so maybe its a pretty easy mod: https://www.diystompboxes.com/smfforum/index.php?topic=110561.0  Any...




					forum.pedalpcb.com
				




I can't remember which lugs, but you can test it easily yourself with a piece of wire to bridge the lugs.

I never bothered with the mod, I am not a big player of delay, but it should be as easy as the trim pot in the link above.


----------

